# Anyone known of a cordless that can whip 6-10 buckets of mud per day?



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey all.

Just wondering if anyone can make a recomendation for a cordless drill that'll withstand mixing mud. Reason for is I work on new residential projects that don't have power routed every so often and I don't want to invest in a generator (if I don't have to) 

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

jmr said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can make a recomendation for a cordless drill that'll withstand mixing mud. Reason for is I work on new residential projects that don't have power routed every so often and I don't want to invest in a generator (if I don't have to)
> 
> Any help would be appreciated! Thanks


I would just mix at the shop


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't really have that option. I know the task is taxing on a cordless drill but fortunately it's only an intermittent issue.. buying a drill and a couple of batteries beats a big $600 generator and gas. I'm thinking a 1/2" rigid 18v hammer drill may be the best option but I wish there was something with a lower rpm.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

What about a large inverter for your vehicle? Just run an extension cord to your truck, engine running of course.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

jmr said:


> Unfortunately I don't really have that option. I know the task is taxing on a cordless drill but fortunately it's only an intermittent issue.. buying a drill and a couple of batteries beats a big $600 generator and gas. I'm thinking a 1/2" rigid 18v hammer drill may be the best option but I wish there was something with a lower rpm.


for the price of the new drill buy a used Gen as a lot of people buy and rarely use it, mine sat for a long time unused I bought it used and it looked new sold it looking new for more than I bought it...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have been using a black and decker 18v firestorm drill for mixing mud for prob 10 years.

You need to consider the mixer, Use a paint round mixer, Plunge the drill up and down many times with this mixer in the drill with some water to break it all up before you actually use the drill, That dramatically reduces the loading and also the round paint mixer type isn't a high loading mixer, It will do it, Batterys take an hr to charge so you can do it all day long.

I also use for mixing hotmuds, Sometimes put a bigger 3 bar plaster mixer on if its half a bucket etc.

Only on a bigger jobs if a want to hit many at once I pull out a corded drill but just find it a bit of a hassel or sometimes mix them at home first but I would imagine todays lithium battery drills would be even better, 24v etc, Cordless drills work fine, Give it a go.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 8, 2014)

Milwaukee has a new cordless Hole Hawg that's pretty impressive. I have their 18v FUEL drill and driver and am extremely happy both with power and battery life. This new drill uses those batteries, and will actually OUTDRILL a regular Hole Hawg. They come with a quick change or regular chuck.
http://www.ohiopowertool.com/P-1062...-kit-2708-22.aspx?CA_6C15C=120016460000014610

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hut9t1ewOnc

Brent


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Fatmax 20v hammerdrill. Can get 3-4 buckets off 1 charge, I use the smaller Tornado paddle with it


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Milwaukee 18v fuel or non fuel works great with this whip. Use it all the time.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I second an inverter for your truck. Would be cheaper than buying a new cordless drill. And I wouldn't be 100% sure that you could buy a tough enough cordless much cheaper than a cheap generator.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Bet you can't buy a sufficient cordless with multiple batteries cheaper than this little guy: https://generatornow.com/all-power-...ee=1&fep=460&gclid=CMPi0pfn_8ICFWgV7AodCmQA0A

Says it runs for 9 hours on 1.3 gallons..... Sounds a lot easier and cheaper.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Bet you can't buy a sufficient cordless with multiple batteries cheaper than this little guy: https://generatornow.com/all-power-...ee=1&fep=460&gclid=CMPi0pfn_8ICFWgV7AodCmQA0A
> 
> Says it runs for 9 hours on 1.3 gallons..... Sounds a lot easier and cheaper.


love the swing of the makita corded, tried other ways , paint mixer, was not happy


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

This will whip a fresh full bucket in no time. Probably more than you want to spend to use once a year. 

http://www2.northerntool.com/construction/gas-powered-drills.htm


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Me having power on the job is 50/50. The generators are a must for me even If there are power onsite the sparky sometimes Puts in a used GFI That can go bad , So I always try to keep the genny on the truck .

I need two gennys running good at all times In case the hangers need one While I'm on another job with no juice . 

I think Dewalt made or makes a 20 volt drill .. Seems like that would be enough to mix mud . Like cazna said break the mud up first with the paddle . It would be nice to mix hot-muds with a cordless on repair work ..I always run a chord to an outside outlet and mix out near the truck to keep the mess down. 

A sparky told me that larger the cordless drill the shorter the battery life .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You don't need an expensive drill, Black and decker is just a cheap brand, Not super cheap but not expensive, Ive had three in 10 years, First one the handle cracked, Still goes, Second one, Still goes, I only got the third because it was last model going cheap so I got it for the batterys, Turns out the third one has 3 speeds which the first is very low so great for first few minutes, Really goes well, Highly recommend.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Makita LXT BHP451 for me!
Gearbox has gone in my first 1 after about 3 years! 2 batts will mix a lot of mud and it's 3 speed!:thumbsup:
Pitty they have stopped making them but I can get new gearbox for £60 so think I will order a few of them to make sure my drills keep on mixing!:thumbup:
Also u can get a 5.0 Ah batt now instead of the 3.0 Ah batt so well that's near a whole days mixing all on it's own!:blink:
I remember the days of the hand mixer thing! Never again!
Oh and tornado mixers r a must!:yes:


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the great suggestions guys. I went through a couple rigid drills that just didn't do the trick. I may try the Milwaukee fuel series but in the mean time I'm using an old brigs and Stratton generator that weighs a ton but does the trick till I find something smaller and more convienient.


----------

